# Bmw Back To Alms



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

Clear the decks for the race version of the latest generation BMW M3.

Chicago/Munich, 6 February 2008. BMW presented the racing version of the new
BMW M3 at the Chicago Auto Show. Powered by a 485 bhp eight cylinder engine,
this impressive race car has been designed to compete in the American Le Mans
Series (ALMS) from 2009 onwards. The car is based on the fourth generation of the
BMW M3, the high-performance sports car produced by BMW M GmbH.

BMW Motorsport Director Mario Theissen says: "With the sporting genes of the
production BMW M3 being clearly evident, developing a racing version of the car
was the next logical step. The fact that the road-going vehicle is fitted with a V8
engine as standard provided us with an ideal base. However, the BMW M3 is more
than a race car, it has achieved legendary status amongst race fans across the globe.
I am convinced that this unique story of the BMW M3 racing cars will now be
expanded upon by the addition of further chapters."

"We are very pleased to be returning to the American Le Mans Series with our latest
generation BMW M3," states Tom Purves, Chairman and CEO, BMW of North
America. "Sports car racing has been part of BMW of North America's history
practically from day one. Just two weeks after the company was formed in March
1975, a BMW CSL won the 12-hours of Sebring. We are confident that the fourth
generation M3 will continue the legacy of its two predecessors which combined to
win six manufacturer's championships over nine seasons. As it has been in the past
we believe the ALMS is the ideal venue to showcase the potential of the newest
BMW M3."

BMW's 2009 entry into the Sports Car Championship will be overseen by the United
States-based Team Rahal Letterman operation. "BMW has an illustrious racing
heritage," says co-owner and US motorsport legend Bobby Rahal. "Rahal Letterman
Racing is eagerly anticipating, not only becoming part of that heritage, but helping to
enhance it. Our dedication to this project will be without equal and we look forward to
racing at the front of the grid with BMW in the years to come."



The BMW M3 Race Version: Sportiness personified.
In the course of developing the race version of the BMW M3, BMW's engineers were
faced with an ambitious task: to improve upon the sportiness of an already sporting
car. A better base would, though, be difficult to find. In standard form the vehicle
delivers powerful dynamics and sporting aesthetics. Thanks to an eight cylinder
engine producing 420 bhp, BMW's customers are provided with a unique driving
experience.

Those engine blocks, cast in BMW's light alloy foundry in Landshut - the very source
of BMW's Formula One castings - selected for race duty need to withstand even
more power: the BMW P65 engine delivers 485 bhp.

In order to enable the BMW M3 to make full use of this performance on the race
circuit, the experts in Munich have not concentrated solely on the engine, but have
race-tuned the chassis as well. The race version of the BMW M3 is wider and
significantly lighter than its production equivalent, enabling it to perfectly transmit the
power of its V8. Widespread use of carbon-reinforced plastic (CRP) provides proof of
substantial weight reduction. As with the production version, the race car's roof is
manufactured from this high-tech material.

The race version of the BMW M3 is clearly aimed at the top echelon of motorsport.
As such, it is no surprise to discover that in the course of its development, begun in
mid-2007, numerous Formula One techniques were applied. These include
computational fluid dynamics (CFD) and wind tunnel analyses, both of which have
ensured the best possible aerodynamic package for the BMW M3.

Intelligent control systems have been incorporated throughout the BMW M3. The
POWER400 control unit actuates all the accessories fitted to the car, such as lights,
wipers, etc., via two bus systems. Traditional relays and fuses are thus eliminated,
ensuring considerable weight saving, improved reliability and ease of application. The
functions of the BMW P65 engine are managed by an ECU 408 electronic control
unit, developed in-house by BMW Motorsport. The software and applications, too,
have been developed by the experts in Munich.

Return to familiar territory.
An intensive test program, during which the performance of the race car will be
honed by BMW Motorsport, looms for the BMW M3 over the coming months.
Development drivers will be BMW works drivers Andy Priaulx (GBR), Jörg Müller
(GER) and Augusto Farfus (BRA), currently racing in the FIA World Touring Car
Championship (WTCC). The aim is, after all, for the BMW M3 to be an immediate
front-runner upon its comeback to the American Le Mans Series.

BMW can look back on numerous successes and titles in the AMLS. In 1999 and
2000 the BMW LMR V12 scored six prototype victories. For 2001 BMW switched to
the GT Class, winning everything in sight with the BMW M3 GTR, which was
developed specifically for the ALMS: BMW works driver Jörg Müller claimed the
drivers' championship, Team BMW Motorsport took the team title and BMW won
the manufacturers' championship in the company's most important export market.

Rahal Letterman Racing made its debut in the ALMS in 2007, immediately laying
claim to podium places in the GT2 category. The 2008 season gets under way, as
has become traditional, with the Sebring 12 Hour Race on 15 March.


----------



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

Autoweek story with pics:

http://www.autoweek.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080206/FREE/913021814/1608/FREE


----------



## tome (Mar 11, 2005)

Excellent! This has been rumored for some time now, it's good to see it come to fruition. Ferrari and Porsche watch out!

Cheers


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

One of the more successful teams in the last 15 years of open-wheel racing announced today that it will partner with one of the most storied manufacturers in the automotive world as Rahal Letterman Racing will field a pair of BMW entries in the German company's return to American Le Mans Series racing.

The Hilliard, Ohio-based team will play a large role in BMW's return to ALMS competition, where the manufacturer earned 15 wins between 1999 and 2001, including a run of six consecutive victories in 2001 that was capped by a Petit Le Mans title.

Today's announcement, which came in conjunction with the unveiling of the new BMW M3 race car at the Chicago Auto Show, will see Rahal Letterman Racing campaign a full-time, two-car effort beginning in 2009.

"This is a very important day for the future of Rahal Letterman Racing and we are eagerly anticipating playing a lead role in returning BMW to the sharp end of the ALMS grid," said team co-owner Bobby Rahal. "In my years, not only in motorsports but also as a BMW dealer, I have always been impressed by the professionalism and efficiency of the BMW organization and we at RLR are proud to be a part of it."

Rahal Letterman Racing made its first foray into ALMS racing in 2007 after running in IndyCar/CART/Champ Car and the IRL for the past 14 seasons. The team won the 1992 CART title and the 2004 Indianapolis 500, and carried that success into ALMS where the team posted five podium finishes in 12 starts.

"We are very excited to announce our return to the American Le Mans Series with the fourth generation M3 at the same time as the road car hits the BMW showrooms. We are also excited about our partnership with Rahal Letterman Racing," noted Martin Birkmann, Motorsports Manager, BMW of North America. "Motorsport is deeply ingrained in the BMW DNA and we are pleased to partner with an organization which shares that same heritage. Rahal Letterman Racing is the perfect partner to be behind the wheel of our new BMW M3 racing effort."

Rahal Letterman Racing will begin immediate work on preparing the BMW M3 and will also, in conjunction with BMW, announce its full driver and sponsor lineup in the coming months. The team also continues to prepare for the 2008 IndyCar Series season, which opens at Homestead on February 29.

About Rahal Letterman Racing:
Rahal Letterman Racing, based in Hilliard, Ohio and co-owned by three-time IndyCar Champion and 1986 Indianapolis 500 winner Bobby Rahal and CBS LATE SHOW host David Letterman, has been competing for more than a decade compiling 19 victories, 30 poles and one series championship (Bobby Rahal in 1992 in CART) and an Indianapolis 500 championship (Buddy Rice in 2004). In 2007 Rahal Letterman Racing made its debut in the American Le Mans Series by entering a Porsche 911 GT3 RSR in the GT2 category and entered a new partnership with Andersen Racing to run two entries in the Indy Pro Series.

http://www.rahal.com/content/view/page/32


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Technical Specifications BMW M3 Race Version

Weight: 1150 kg (2535 lb)

Tank capacity: 110 Liter 

Chassis/body: Unitary construction steel body with welded safety cell made of extremely rigid precision steel tubing; safety fuel tank in CRP sandwich tray; pneumatic four-stamp jack system 

Aerodynamics: Front wings, rear apron, motor hood, roof, trunk lid, rear wing, front wings, and flared rear wheel arches in CRP 

Transmission: Carbon fiber clutch operated by hydraulic central slave cylinder; 6-speed sequential racing transmission with straight-cut, unsynchronized gears; additional oil/air cooler; quick shift system with ignition cut-out controlled by shifting force; mechanical limited slip differential with additional oil/air cooler 

Front axle: Based on production version, with increased wheel caster angle, enlarged track width and enhanced wheel camber; five- way adjustable shock absorbers; tubular stabilizer bar 

Rear axle: Based on production version, with enlarged track width and enhanced wheel camber; five-way adjustable shock absorbers, tubular stabilizer bar 

Front brake system: Six-piston aluminum brake calipers, inner-vented grey-cast iron brake disks 380mm in diameter 

Rear brake system: Four-piston aluminum brake calipers, grey-cast iron brake disk, 332mm in diameter 

Steering: Rack and pinion steering with electro-hydraulic power 

Wheels: Aluminum wheels, 18 inches 

BMW P65 Engine

Type: Eight cylinder, V-configuration 

Capacity: 3999 cc 

Bore x stroke: 92 x 75.2 mm 

Max. output: approx. 485 bhp 

Max. torque: approx. 500 Nm 

Cylinder block: Aluminum cylinder block construction with bed plate lower section 

Crankshaft: Steel crankshaft 

Pistons: Forged skirt pistons 

Conrods: High-performance steel 

Cylinder head: Aluminum DOHC (Double Over Head Camshaft); four valves per cylinder 

Valve train: Four overhead chain-driven camshafts, valve actuation via rocker arms 

Intake system: Eight throttle valves, made of CRP with load-charge optimized ram tubes 

Exhaust system: Headers, silencer 

Fuel system: Single cylinder multi-point injection 

Lubrication: Dry sump lubrication 

Cooling: Water/air cooler and oil/water heat exchanger 

Electrics/Electronics

Engine management: BMW Motorsport ECU 408 with two high-performance micro- processors; Individual cylinder injection and ignition; BMW Motorsport Lambda Controller Pit speed limiter, Quick Shift function; Engine data memory system 

Energy management: Electric energy management and monitoring with BMW Motorsport POWER400 control unit, networking of all sensors and actuators through bus system 

Wiring harness: Weight optimized 

Ignition coil: Eight high-performance pencil coils with integrated ignition drivers 

Spark plugs: High-performance spark plugs 

Cockpit: Free programmable LCD Display with integrated shift indicators 

Steering wheel: Quick release multi-function steering wheel with integrated display unit


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Yeah, more racing for BMW fans to be interested in!


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

I'd have to see the driver line-up to decide if I want to root for them or not. I'm still not over how BMW NA dumped PTG the way they did. Milner Sr and the boys at PTG had given BMW NA everything in GT racing, they deserved a better "break up" treatment. I honestly don't think the M3 name would have as much fame as it has today if it weren't for PTG's hard work.


----------



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

armaq said:


> I honestly don't think the M3 name would have as much fame as it has today if it weren't for PTG's hard work.


You're absolutely right about that. PTG put BMW on the map in U.S. racing for over a decade. I'm hoping that Rahal-Letterman uses at least one U.S. driver, but I wouldn't be surprised to see at least 2-3 factory drivers in the two cars, since three of them (Priaulx, Muller, Farfus) are doing the initial testing.

It would be nice if they put Bill Auberlen or Joey Hand in the car, or better yet, the two of them in one car and two factory drivers in the other.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

The tech specs don't tell us much besides the usual stuff like overhead cams, etc.

I would like to know what they mean by "forged skirt pistons". I know quite a bit about pistons in the diesels and F1 and the piston makers and the latest tech terms but I have never heard of such a discription. It is probably some marketing guy that dreamed that term up.

Also the intake spec of "...made of CRP with load charged optimized ram tubes" what is load charged .....tubes?

Do they mean variable lgth or what?

And they widened the car. Did they use the unitized chassis and merely extend the suspension plus wide wheels and make a body to fit or was it more involved than that?


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

That is a gorgeous car.

Still what are the specs I mentioned above? Anyone got any idea?

We know pistons can be forged but "forged skirt"? Maybe they mean a forged, double bridge, slipper piston.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

franka said:


> That is a gorgeous car.
> 
> Still what are the specs I mentioned above? Anyone got any idea?
> 
> We know pistons can be forged but "forged skirt"? Maybe they mean a forged, double bridge, slipper piston.


Almost all pistons have skirts.... Should just say forged pistons. Idiot PR people.


----------

